# de donde sacar sensores cny70 y LDR



## dante10 (Feb 3, 2008)

necesito ayuda para saber si puedo desarmar algo para encontar ahi , un sensor cny70 y LDR
ya que no quiero gastar mucho dinero.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 3, 2008)

hola
quizas las placas bitroceramicas lleven el cny70, pero no te lo puedo confirmar


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 6, 2008)

Lo mas facil es construirte uno te sale como en 3 dolares un par


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2008)

LDR los puedes rescatar de camaras fotograficas inservibles.
Vete a alguna casa que vendan y reparen estas, muchos modelos se descartan, y de ahy consigues LDR´S,es lo ques se emplea para medir las luz y/o el destello del flash.

Un cny70 es un led infrarrojo y un fototransistor apuntando hacia el mismo lado.
Averigua precio de estos por separado en una casa de electronica (Creo que es la idea de "sarjasalc")


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 6, 2008)

es con un led infrarojo y un fototransistor lo puedes usar de dos formas como sensor de barrera o como sensor reflex como sensor de barrera te da un alcance de aprox metro y medio
y como sensor reflex como 15 cm mañana le paso el plano


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 7, 2008)

Aqui esta el circuito espero que te sirva


----------



## Elvic (Feb 7, 2008)

hola 
solo quería opinar poquito sobre esto...

pero creo que seria mejor que los compraras pues al final de cuentas, podrías gastar mucho mas de lo que tenia pensado ahorrarte...

pues como ves el diagrama que te envió *sarjasalc* y que se agradece por supuesto, lleva algunos componentes mas  que proporcionan una respuesta adecuada  a las necesidades de tu diseño; en cambio los sensores ya tiene rangos de operación establecidos  que puedes acoplar a tu diseño,
bien entonces yo te sugiero mejor los compres y asi opines un mejor desempeño de tu dispositivo que armaste y te ahorras tiempo dinero y esfuerzo..  

suerT


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 8, 2008)

Si puede que tengas razon..     

de hecho te ahorraras mucho tiempo si los compras en cuanto a dinero yo me hice 4 de estos por el precio de uno comprado.  8) 

no quedan tan bien presentados como los que venden pero funcionan bien claro que lo de bien presentados depende mucho de tu creatividad ademas de la satisfaccio de haberlos hecho tu mismo


----------

